# question for beaver trappers pls read



## coonhunter92 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm lookin to start trappin beavers and I have a question about lures. What do you experienced beaver trappers think is better, gland lures or food lures? Please reply I need help


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would say for you and your area, louisiana, you'd be better off with a gland lures, anything with castor. Because you don't have winters where the waters freeze solid causing beavers to cash food, they might be a bit more attracted with territory.

With that said, you'll have luck with both types of sets, basically because they need food and they are territorial. You'll tend to have better luck with castor sets during the spring of the year and better sets with food based lures during the fall of the year. But for you, i'd do both at the same pond. 
They'll react differently with both, so put out a few food and a few castor sets and see which works best for you.

let us know how it works out down there.

xdeano


----------



## yooper-trapper (Dec 25, 2008)

"Timber!" from Minnesota Trapline Products works pretty good.


----------

